
Valve Confirms “Half-Life: Alyx” - timavr
https://www.roadtovr.com/valve-announces-half-life-alyx-first-vr-title-full-reveal-coming-thursday/
======
bondon
Is it only me that feels like VR is too much of a niche market?

